# 20 Pictures of Animals Being Gay.



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

_It has been argued by Christian Conservatives in this country that homosexuality is immoral and unnatural. We at Comedy.com consider ourselves experts in immorality, and we can say without a doubt that Christian Conservatives are wrong. Homosexuality is neither immoral or unnatural because it occurs in nature. Don’t believe us? We have definitive proof. See it below in *20 Pictures Of Animals Being Gay.*_

*20. What Happens In The Las Vegas Zoo Stays In The Las Vegas Zoo*
We have all been drunk and nailed a pig, but a mule! Come on giraffe!










​ *19. Darwinian Nightmare*
No wonder pandas are going extinct. Vaginas people, we need vaginas! Wait. Is that Jack Black?










​ *18. Tit For Tat*
Monkey see monkey do. Isn’t that what they say, Mr. Zookeeper?










​ *17. Flipper The Skipper*
Will you be in port awhile?










​ *16. Dogs Gone Wild*
We don’t want to hurt your ego but to some dogs it beats humping your leg.










​ *15. Santa Slams On The Brakes*
Are you thinking what we’re thinking? If a hunter shoots one of them, will the other two finish or just run away?








 
*[ #14 Removed due to only 20 images allowed. It was just a fish with a blowjob mouth. Nothing special. ]

* *13. Tranny Monkey*
We just hope the other monkeys know to check for an Adam’s Apple.








 
*12. March Of The Penguins*
They will march alright, in the St. Patrick’s parade, whether the other penguins like it or not.








 
*11. Queen Of The Jungle*
Some actors would do anything for a part in “The Lion King 3-D.”








 
*10. Oodles Of Poodles*
You might think that this is just the owner’s doing, but you would be wrong. It was the poodle’s choice.








 
*9. Donkey Punch*
Life for a donkey isn’t all plowing fields and bailing hay. They have fun too.








 
*8. A Silk Hat On A Pig Looks Fabulous!*
Wilbur, is that you? You’ve changed.








 
*7. Animal House*
We thought the hazing at Sigma Chi was bad.
​ 





 
*6. Brokeback Birds’ Nest*
Aw, there’s nothing like dancing beak to beak with the one you love.








 
*5. A Little House On Gay Elk Lane*
They’re not going to hide their love any longer. Suburbia can suck it!








 
*4. Pulp Elephant*
Zed: Bring out the gimp.
Maynard: Gimp’s got his hind leg stuck in a tire swing.
Zed: That’s perfect. Leave him there.








 
*3. Deer Hunter Or “Deliverance*”
Squeal like a Cocker Spaniel!








 
*2. An Inter-Lizard Relationship*
Homosexuality is frowned upon in lizard culture, but kissing a lizard with a different skin color is nothing short of taboo.








 
*1. Funny Bunny*
Yay, shopping!












You're welcome. :happy:​


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Of course, you know that their response has been formulated YEARS ago on this issue:

"Of course there is homosexuality in nature. The perfect creation designed by God has Fallen now, because of the sin of Adam and Eve. This is why people also die, because of Sin. God didn't create homosexuality, it's all mankind's fault in the Garden of Eden."

You're not gonna sneak around them on this one.... or blast right through the middle, I suppose, in large [non-]Disney Technicolor!

ps. Is that really Jack Black? He looks so lifelike!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Those lions are fucking adorable <3


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I didn't know giraffes could lean down like that

by the way, does that also make it interracial ? I never thought I'd see interracial animal gay sex pics, nor do I want to, ever again :laughing:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Those lions are fucking adorable <3


They really are. That was my favorite ^^


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Funny pictures.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

It would be bad enough having some elk in your yard while you're trying to mow the grass, but then they're having sex, too?


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Animals are animals; they cannot reason. If you want to compare yourselves to them however, please and by all means.


----------



## Gothicamew (Oct 7, 2009)

ks90 said:


> Animals are animals; they cannot reason. If you want to compare yourselves to them however, please and by all means.


 

XDXDXDXDXD
You really hate everybody who doesn't have the same opinion you do, don't you?


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, the pictures of the deer and elk are hawt :blushed:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone fapped yet?

*fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap.*


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

ks90 said:


> Animals are animals; they cannot reason. If you want to compare yourselves to them however, please and by all means.


... Where the hell did that come from? Seriously?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

It came from his deep seated sexual frustration.

I too like the lions...

And the pig...


----------



## DrManhattan (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't tell the Church about these.:wink:


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Liminality said:


> It came from his deep seated sexual frustration.
> 
> I too like the lions...
> 
> And the pig...


It must have. 

I'm sorry, I turned off my tele quite some time ago. Additionally, I never did go with the flow. Have me ostracised and thrown into the gas chambers!

--

If society were banging their siblings (let me write this out for you: if society thought it was okay), you'd mindlessly and with all your heart agree, and you'd agree with such conviction, that anyone that didn't see things your way would be ridiculed and perhaps outright stoned.

...somehow, looking at your kind makes me wonder whether or not you're the missing link between human beings and primates, where protoreason began. Ah, but so unfortunately your kind make up >>95% of the worlds population!, -- and yet you'll never even realise it. :happy:

Love your quote by the way; word for word description of you.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

ks90 said:


> your kind


What -is- my kind?

The kind that...likes lions? Or possibly pigs?



ks90 said:


> would be ridiculed and perhaps outright stoned.


Yay stoning! Nothing wrong with a bit of public demonstration.


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

ks90 said:


> I'm sorry, I turned off my tele quite some time ago. Additionally, I never did go with the flow. Have me ostracised and thrown into the gas chambers!


Fly your freak flag as high as you like. I do :happy:. Its quite liberating really, freedom of speech and whatnot.



ks90 said:


> If society were banging their siblings (let me write this out for you: if society thought it was okay), you'd mindlessly and with all your heart agree, and you'd agree with such conviction, that anyone that didn't see things your way would be ridiculed and perhaps outright stoned.


Your changing the subject (straw man argumentation). I posit that if you googl'd societal acceptance on incest you'd quickly realize that incest is part of human history dating back to the Egyptians all the way to modern day Innuits. Your use of the word "stoned" to describe a negative outcome for holding a different view makes me think your stoned :crazy:. Seriously, "most" societies don't stone others, we shoot them,or use lethal injection and all manner of more efficient ways. Stoning is ritualistic in this context. I believe your choice of this word alludes to the underlying basis of the views you hold.



ks90 said:


> ...somehow, looking at _*your kind*_ makes me wonder whether or not you're the missing link between human beings and primates, where protoreason began. Ah, but so unfortunately _*your kind*_ make up >>95% of the worlds population!, -- and yet you'll never even realise it. :happy:


You are demonizing. I think you should look into this for your own well being. I'd start by investigating the psychology of demonization and retaliatory escalation.

Pigs habitually engage in homosexual behavior as well, I was surprised to not see a photo of some pig on pig action :laughing:.


----------

